
Designing U•HODL, a user-friendly hardware wallet - pixelpanic
https://medium.com/@tbrizitsky/designing-u-hodl-a-user-friendly-hardware-wallet-9877042ffdbf
======
reportgunner
Most of the article talks about the display, the UI and how beautiful
everything is.

I'm not very convinced on the safety of this device, especially after reading
this

> _Secure: it balances security and ease of use._

Does that mean that it has less security so it can be easier to use ?

~~~
tbrizitsky
It depends. The ideal hardware wallet is always off, disconnected, the seed
phrase is encoded, split into pieces and buried in a WWII bunker. It would be
incredibly secure and unusable.

Let's take a look at U•HODL:

Fingerprint scanner (even the best one) is less secure than a long PIN code
(and few people use them), but scanning only takes a moment while entering a
PIN code requires tens of seconds. And after several failed scans, the device
is locked.

Is Bluetooth less secure than a cable? Even if all internal communication is
heavily encrypted there is still a small chance that it can be hijacked. On
the other hand, the device has a MiTM protection and wireless communication is
much more usable on the go.

Is it possible to get access to your data after stealing a key? It's also
plausible and you may find information about attacks on existing wallets. But
all vendors try to fix these vulnerabilities once they're found.

U•HODL is no less secure than any other hardware wallet, it's just designed
with a user in mind.

